# i've cheated and idk what to do???



## xxchangexx (Jul 6, 2010)

i been with my bf for 2 years. we love each other very much and we talked about our future together. we both work in the night life business where he is a producer/dj and im a gogo dancer/ model. there times where we dont see each other for almost a month bc we're busy with work. i cheated on my bf with someone else i met 3 years ago. i been cheating on him for a couple of months. friday night after work me and my bf were in the moment and was about to have sex and then my phone rang at 5 am and it was the guy that i cheated on him with. my bf was mad that someone calling at 5 am and then started questioning. i lied to his face and said that i never cheated on him and that theres nothing going on between me and the other guy. the other guy didnt know that i had a bf and he texted my phone after. my bf replied back asking what are you talking about? my bf told me that there better not be anything going on and i lied i didnt want to loose him. the nxt day my bf and him were texting back n forth and i confessed! i cried and cried and he was just so hurt. with out him idk what i would do, i dnt want to live. he decided to give me another chance. he wants me to fix everything and make it up and things arent going to be the same. im happy hes giving me another chance but i feel depressed and guilty and wrong for what i did. i told him i will do everything and anything to fix it. i feel like a virus got me and its eating me alive! i feel so horribile for what i've done.and hes so hurt and i just want to fix everything. i just dont know how??? can someone please help me?


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

hi there, I'm so sorry you couldn't be true to your boyfriend, I realize you aren't married to him and that you are still free to do what you like but I'm sure he was at the point of putting his trust in you and that now is in no where land.......
This will take time to re-build just like in the beginning of your relationship......
You have to stop all contact with the other guy and give your BF all access to your cell, comp and let him know your whereabouts at all times......
Don't be surprised if he asks you plenty of questions for a long while.....what he believed to be true has been shattered by what you have done......you need to reassure him every chance you get that you made a mistake you understand that and that you will put a plan into play so it never happens again......
Meet all his needs and work at the best relationship you can have together, sometimes this kind of thing works out the best for working out any problems that exist in the relationship.....
Anything worth working for will be great and you do sound like you have remorse for what you have done...
Build your inner strength and what ever you do DO NOT HURT HIM LIKE THIS AGAIN........
good luck and honesty and integrity is a good thing......


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's something to consider if you are really thinking of commitment to this guy:

The concepts in this article - if you learn them now - will give you BOTH a much stronger relationship in the future...

----------------
Now playing: Sage Taylor - Clouds Of Green
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Poor guy. Maybe it would be good if you found another job. I mean your job is based on one thing and one thing only. Turning on guys who watch you. I mean you can't deny it. So why don't you start with your job. He wants you to make it right. Sorry that ship has sailed. The only options are for him is to forgive you or leave you. You see, not only did you cheat on him, but you lied to him as well. Just how do you fix that. The ball is his court. He has to accept you as you are/were. A cheater.


----------



## xxchangexx (Jul 6, 2010)

thank you for responding, i appreciate it very much. i want to see him and spend time with him but at the same time i feel like hes disgusted with me and i think there would be so much tension and awkwardness if i was around him. i dont want him to hate me!


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Too late. The fact is that hate is not the opposite of love, apathy is. In other words he has to NOT care. Which he obviously does care. He loves you. You are just afraid of his response to your betrayal. His tears, his anger, his despair and hopelessness. But then again that's what goes along with love. His is a tragic existence. A faithless lover, who cuckolded him with another man, who now realizes that she loves him. His mind pictures of you spreading for the other man will keep him up at night. His comparing and questioning himself sexually with the other man is his punishment for loving you. But its your sentence too. But good news, it only has to be as painful as your depth of love for him. Which at this point is questionable. The more you avoid having to deal with his pain, is the depth of your love for him. So on a scale of 1 to 10. 1 being you go on vacation and find some guy to party with, and 10 you become a nun and live a cloistered existence, right now you seem to be about a 3 or 4, which is just stay away and hope he doesn't burn your clothes. And hopefully he will talk to you and MAYBE want to restore what you destroyed. Best of luck.


----------

